# Piano by ear



## Melo (Jun 5, 2010)

Random question: would anyone here know how to play piano by ear? I'm restricted to sheets and can't find some for a particular song. I'd like to figure out a piano cover. I think I could figure it out by ear if I at least knew what key the song was in, but that's beyond my ears and music theory know how. Chords would be cool.


----------



## Phirae (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm alright, not a pro or anything, but I can atleast try

What's the song?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

I actually just did a speech on how to play the piano by ear. I like to think of it as a step-by-step process.

First, memorize the song you're playing. You'll know what to expect.
Try to divide the song into the different chords. Finding the tonic note of the chord is usually the easiest (i.e. in a C major scale, for example, the tonic note is C).
Now, it should be easier to insert the notes because you know what scale you're in, and unless there is dissonance within the song, you'll be able to root out notes in that chord to play.
If that doesn't work, the usual way is to just trudge through the song, listening to maybe 8 notes at a time and replaying until you find out all 8, and then continuing.


----------



## Viva (Jan 6, 2011)

Melo said:


> Random question: would anyone here know how to play piano by ear? I'm restricted to sheets and can't find some for a particular song. I'd like to figure out a piano cover. I think I could figure it out by ear if I at least knew what key the song was in, but that's beyond my ears and music theory know how. Chords would be cool.


 
oh melo. you'll probably never read this, but you can always just ask me on aim.  If you ever go on again :C


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

I can play the trombone by ear.
Unfortunately I'm somewhat deaf and others have informed me it sounds like I'm clubbing baby seals. 

I still play to this day, only louder.


----------



## Cam (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive practically mastered playing piano by ear. Anyone who has seen me play is usually surprised when they find out I cant read even a bit of sheet music.

The key is having the capability to basically play the song in your head. The first and most important step is to find the first note. Once you find the first note, the it does nothing but branch for there.

For single notes this is incredibly easy, but obviously not so much when it comes to the chords. This is why I heeeaavily suggest taking a music theory course. Because if you can learn all the chord types, then playing by ear will become ALOT easier and effective.

But for now you can either look up the chords in a chord dictionary, or take the time to develop the chord by ear. But you gotta be able to weed through the notes to find the specific parts of a chord. Find the lead note and the bass note, since thats what chords are based on. Once you find those 2, then its alot easier to find the fluff inside


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Pick out the melody
2. Find the chords
3. COMBIIIINNNNEEEEE

What song is it? There's really no secret to transcribing music other than straight up practice. Luckily, different songs by the same artist/in the same genre tend to have similar musical makeups, so you should be able to recognize particular cliches after a while. Otherwise, it's just like tracing a picture, only you're trying to replicate whatever it is you're listening to, to whatever degree you think is appropriate.


----------

